# Gothic 2 DNdR - Magier



## Stiller_Meister (17. September 2005)

Hallo Leute 

wollt mal wieder mit Gothic 2 anfangen (diesmal mit dem Addon), und wollte diesmal einen Magier spielen (beim ersten mal wars nen pala). Nun weiß ich noch, dass bevor ich damals zuerst G2 gespielt hatte, ich mich schlau gemacht habe, wie ein Magier skillen muss und worauf, da ein reiner Magier in G2 ja nicht möglich ist.
Nun weiß ich allerdings auch noch, dass man allgemein sagt, dass man in G2 (ohne Addon) ruhig den einen oder anderen EXP Punkt "verskillen" durfte, dies in DNdR allerdings nicht passieren sollte, da man dort jeden Punkt braucht um das Spiel schaffen zu können (habs so gehört  ).
Nun meine Frage:
Wieweit und wieviel sollte ich worauf skillen?
Soll ich allgemein mehr auf Stärle setzen und mit 1H oder 2H Waffen setzen? Oder sollte ich auf Geschicklichkeit setzen und mit Bögen und Degen arbeiten? Und wenn ich Beispielsweise auf geschicklichkeit setzen soll, bis zu welchem Wert sollte ich auf geschicklichkeit, Degen und/oder Bögen setzen?

2. Frage:
Wenn ich jetzt Beispielsweise ,hm, sagen wir den Wert 30 in Geschicklichkeit und 40 in Bögen als Magier erreichen sollte, sollte ich erstmal alle EXP Punkte in Geschicklichkeit und Bögen setzen und danach erst in Mgaie investieren? Oder sollte ich von Anfang an auch Punkte in Mana usw. setzen?


THX schonmal im vorraus! 

Stiller-Meister


----------



## Janous (17. September 2005)

tach erstma

also ich weis net ob das was ich gemacht hab so ideal is, aber ich hab ca 30-40 in stärke gelegt und 60 in dex und hab mir nen meisterdegen besorgt, der hat auch 120 dmg. und den einhandskill hab ich auf 75 gebracht. ich glaub bögen hab ich auf 30 oda so...
Und ja, verskillen kann ziemlich mies enden, da die attributssteigerungen ziemlich teuer geworden sind, ab 30 2lp, ab 60 3lp, ab 90 4lp, ab 120 5lp. falls du also steintafeln findest, die einzelne attribute erhöhen heb se dir für später auf   
und falls du dir ma net sicher bist, ob du irgendwas noch weiter steigern sollst, heb dir die lp erst ma auf später kannste se immernoch raushaun. 
Such dir ein paar sprüche aus die du lernen willst, da du jetzt deine runen selber machen must und das lernen davon kostet auch lp, kannst den schaden den die sprüche machen ja von den spruchrollen ablesen.

viel spass noch


----------



## Grappa11 (18. September 2005)

Einfach spielen, da findest Du schon 'nen Weg. Als Magier solltest Du Dich allerdings auf's Mana spezialisieren und höchstens mal ein klein bißchen Stärke zulegen, um notfalls auch ein wenig für den Nahkampf gerüstet zu sein. Den Skill für Ein- und Zweihandwaffen bzw. für Bögen und Armbrüste würde ich nicht verbessern. Das kostet viele Lernpunkte und als Magier braucht man das eigentlich nicht. Auch das Geschick würde ich (zunächst) vernachlässigen.

Sinnvoll ist es allerdings die Sprache der Erbauer zu lernen, da man über die Steintafeln alle möglichen Skills verbessern kann. Auch die, die man vielleicht als Magier gar nicht braucht.


----------



## Larry_C (18. September 2005)

und ernähre dich gesund! von pilzen zb.........


----------



## Homerclon (18. September 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 17.09.2005 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> wollt mal wieder mit Gothic 2 anfangen (diesmal mit dem Addon), und wollte diesmal einen Magier spielen (beim ersten mal wars nen pala). Nun weiß ich noch, dass bevor ich damals zuerst G2 gespielt hatte, ich mich schlau gemacht habe, wie ein Magier skillen muss und worauf, da ein reiner Magier in G2 ja nicht möglich ist.
> Nun weiß ich allerdings auch noch, dass man allgemein sagt, dass man in G2 (ohne Addon) ruhig den einen oder anderen EXP Punkt "verskillen" durfte, dies in DNdR allerdings nicht passieren sollte, da man dort jeden Punkt braucht um das Spiel schaffen zu können (habs so gehört  ).
> ...


Natürlich kann man einen Reinen Magier machen, ist nur anfangs etwas schwerer, dafür ist es später einfacher.(Ich sage nur Todeswelle)

Wenn du kein Reinen Magier machen willst kannst du in Geschicklichkeit und einhand Nahkampf investieren.
Geschick bis 60 (Für den Meisterdegen, es gibt keine vergleichbare Str. Waffe die besser ist, ansonsten kann man so mehr Leuten um ihr Gold erleichtern, lässt sich durch PowerUps erreichen, dauert aber ne weile)
Nahkampf bis 30% (Braucht man nicht zu trainieren, gibt genug Power Ups)

Ansonsten Gilt:
Investiere alles in Mana.

Ausnahmen:
Sprache der Erbauer
Permanent steigernde Manatränke(lohnt sich wirklich, kann man über 100Mana durch bekommen)

Mögliche aber nicht nötige sachen:
Schmieden (Stufe 1), Felle nehmen. Ist anfangs für Gold gut, aber bei DNdR braucht man allerdings keine 1000Gold um ins Kloster zu kommen)
Taschendiebstahl (bringt ein paar Exp)
Schlösser Knacken(Es gibt einige Verschlossene Truhen, aber keine Quest relevante, und die besten Items findet man auch so)

Bei den Zaubern sollte man sich vorher ein paar raussuchen, und nicht alle lernen, die Punkte kann man im Mana besser gebrauchen.



> Gute Runen sind:
> 
> * Kreis 1: *Feuerpfeil* (Kapitel 1)
> * Kreis 2: *Feuerball*, *Energie absaugen* (Klaue Beliars), *Eislanze* (In Jharkendar) (Kapitel 2)
> ...


Quelle: http://www.mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/
Es gibt mmn noch ein paar andere Gute Runen.

Da findet man auch Tipps wie man LP sparen kann.(sind auch 1-2 Bugs dabei die man ausnutzen kann, aber das musst du für dich selbst entscheiden, ist schliesslich ein SP-Spiel)

Noch ein Tipp, hebe dir alle Attribut Steigernde Items bis zum Schluss auf. Vorallem beim Mana, ist beim Magier schliesslich das wichtigste Attribut, davon kann man nie genug haben. Obwohl man als Magier weit über 300Mana bekommt wenn man alle PowerUps nutzt.


----------



## Psywaltz (18. September 2005)

Wenn du es dir etwas einfacher machen willst, kannst du die Mod "Mana-Reload" installieren, die das Mana langsam wieder auffüllt. Man spart sich so einiges an Manatränken und muss nicht mehr so oft pennen gehen. Die gibt's hier:
http://www.worldofgothic.de/dl/index.php?go=downloads&ordner_id=18

Oder ist das schon cheaten?


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (18. September 2005)

> Oder ist das schon cheaten?



Für mich eigentlich ja.
Denn gegenüber "normalen" Spielern hast du ja einen immensen Vorteil (weniger Tränke = mehr Geld).

Aber muss bekanntlich jeder für sich entscheiden.

PS: Es lebe die Legitimität!!!!!


----------



## Psywaltz (19. September 2005)

Wetterfrosch87 am 18.09.2005 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> > Oder ist das schon cheaten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, Geld ist bei Gothic (ausser am Anfang) nicht wirklich ein Problem. Ich find die Mod recht praktisch, um mir Laufwege zu Händlern und Schlafplätzen zu ersparen. Ich spiele Gothic gerade zum vierten Mal (diesmal als dunkler Magier) durch, da sei mir diese kleine Erleichterung gestattet, oder?


----------



## Stiller_Meister (19. September 2005)

Psywaltz am 19.09.2005 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ...(diesmal als dunkler Magier) durch, da sei mir diese kleine Erleichterung gestattet, oder?   .....


 :-o   


schonmal THX für alle die gepostet haben, werd nen reinen Magier probieren...


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (19. September 2005)

Psywaltz am 19.09.2005 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 18.09.2005 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunkler Magier ist ja auch eine Modifikation, da will ich mal nicht so sein, und sehe über diesen "Makel" hinweg   

PS: Die Legitimität lebt immer noch!!!!!


----------

